# What Part Of The World Are YOU From?



## CFC

*What part of the world are you from?*​

Pick the area that you think best applies to you. Let's get an idea of where all our *Bluelight* members hail from 

You can give us the specific country in the thread below if you'd like 



To view the old poll, *click here*.


----------



## Kittycat5

You may want to consider a pamphlet or group email if you expect to ever get this census done.


----------



## Swerlz

Isn't there a way to mass PM by usergroup?


----------



## CFC

Hot off the presses:


----------



## CFC

Swerlz said:


> Isn't there a way to mass PM by usergroup?



Probably, but that would get me a permaban :D


----------



## Swerlz

lol oh yeah, I forgot about that trap.


----------



## CFC




----------



## spacejunk

Oceania represent


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## swilow

A galaxy far, far away. . .


----------



## CFC




----------



## herbavore

Damn, I filled in the poll without seeing the other planet option! I need to re-vote.


----------



## CFC

^ Sorted it for you!


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Another Planet is kind of vague.. A list of common places like LV-426 Acheron, Phobos, K-Pax, EV-1722, Calpamos of the Zeta Reticuli system, etc. would cut down on some of this insensitivity.


----------



## Swerlz

Omicron Persei 8


----------



## CFC

Qo’noS


----------



## Swerlz

Ceres.. Belter for LIFE


----------



## Tranced

I would just like to give a cheeky wink and a pat on the back to all of the other hilarious posters who, just like me, chose to say that they were from "another planet".

*Ahem* obviously that was just a ruse - wink and a nudge to our fellow alien ambassadors who use bluelight. Big up the greys, fuck the nords.


----------



## CFC

Apparently 27.78% of people here come from another planet. Someone should probably tell LandsUnknown


----------



## Tubbs

I would like to file a grievance, we natives of hell are Ill represented


----------



## CFC

Ahem...


----------



## Tubbs

Thanks my friend I would like my vote corrected please, por favor, si vous plais. Thanks, gracias, merci beacoup.


----------



## CFC

Ywimc


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

bptubbs said:


> I would like to file a grievance, we natives of hell are Ill represented



You and MR. Hankey


----------



## xoxoalaska

East coast america


----------



## CFC




----------



## Richnikki

North America Utah


----------



## Thanku4porn

Alberta


----------



## CFC

Come on Europe - you're currently being beaten out by off-worlders!


----------



## main(void)

*Dutchie here!*

Bit to the north of Amsterdam!

... Well, the ~4 mo/yr I'm actually home.


----------



## lesanne16

Ohio


----------



## tactics625

Virtennacarolina


----------



## bolt77

Bayside NYC


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Southern Cali, Werd!


----------



## mal3volent

bolt77 said:


> Bayside NYC



do you like the band Bayside, from NY, by chance?


----------



## Nanneelix

Indianapolis,  Indiana


----------



## Michael1706

Well, there was no central europe so I picked Western europe


----------



## CFC

I was hoping for some Indian Ocean peeps to befriend and get free accomodation in the Maldives


----------



## Geo87

[I am] from the UK and [I am not looking for friends or sources of drugs].


----------



## inkedmermaid

Montreal canada ?


----------



## benzodmt

Im from another dimension just visiting this one im going back


----------



## CFC

^ part of my fam came from Shoeburyness, it definitely felt like another dimension


----------



## Tsunami Surfer

Midwest. Currently Quad Cities/Davenport!!! [edit]


----------



## Rakey

Northern Wyoming


----------



## The Rush

East coast of Florida


----------



## Mgetts

Hey there bluelight I am from Elko NV I am partial to meth and Pai PILLz   but really jnjuat vant stay sober. I came to this site because people hvave helped me out front this site. And I need to return the favor. I have a vast knowledge of experience in just about all things ddugnrelatednornsrdeer related. Hmunif you have a question


----------



## Mgetts

North America Nevada. Just trying to pay it forward


----------



## Magic_Dragon

Dallas Texas! America. Wish I lived in Australia


----------



## gengarshadowfairy

I'm another North American scum hahahaha. Used to use my brothers account here since like 2005 then stopped for a long time posting and chillin here and now I'm older and wiser and I'm back. I'm from the West Coast ????


----------



## TexUSA

Another vote for Dallas Texas here. ?


----------



## SunriseChampion

Toronto.....the world's biggest airport terminal.


----------



## Inkslave88

Red_dirt America in the boom_boom_room????


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Hard to believe for me there is only 2 people from the Southern side of Africa..


----------



## Gina8899

Nj,, just saying hello, favorite drugs adderall and such, have many questions about it, glad I'm here


----------



## Manimals

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## WhatIsDrugs

Officially I'm from the NW of England but in some cases this information tends to differ it just depends on the alignment of the planets...


----------



## alabamabrown

north west england too


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Still no other Southern African people, cant believe this or are you all hiding.


----------



## verdeluz

its dangerous in south africa, watch out


----------



## Schmutzig_Affe

Arridzona now California earlier in Life


----------



## Chrissie12981

Hey guys. I'm just outside ***removed location ***,  Arizona. I don't know anyone here yet. Originally from the good ol Chandler/Mesa/Gilbert area.


----------



## Schmutzig_Affe

Groovy, Welcome Chris


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

North Eastern part of the U.S.A.


----------



## The Wizard77

Country boy, from GA


----------



## Screwface911

NJ here


----------



## Bossasswoman

East coast America, excited to be here!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Welcome Bossasswoman 

East Coast represent!!


----------



## gaddys

western_africa.


----------



## CatieDoGood

Cypress TX... it?s a suburb of Houston, TX.  My vice is meth, but since I have not met anyone in this city that does it... I?m currently spending way too much money a month on kratom extract.  ?


----------



## Tanksmalls

Florida


----------



## Rich2008

Michigan


----------



## esrun2003

*I am NEW*

United States: San Diego, CA


----------



## mjbeetle

USNW! Grew up coastal Southern California.


----------



## Weedman1983

Sunnyside Washington...


----------



## Lostntired

SE Wisconsin, NE Illinois


----------



## Lunnz

West coast us wasup hello greenlightingtings!! Lol greetings!!


----------



## Cbadfrk

South west USA


----------



## M0NSTER

Toronto (north america eh)


----------



## Orthogirl

Alabama baby!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Sunny South Africa, tho it's been raining cats and dogs the last few days..


----------



## ChiTown$lim420

What up?!?! SouthSide Chicago representing bluelight.... so now what? Lol


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

So nothing, LOL... It's just a way of saying hello.   I used to live in Marquette Park a lifetime ago.

Welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## 247csws

Springfield, IL... My escape from Quincy, IL...


----------



## Ytsbunny

My name is Bunny and I?m from North America. I?ve lived all over the east coast and it?s time for my next act, so I?m currently moving. I?m in Florida now and I?m thinking mississippi or Louisiana area next. If anyone has helpful opinions or thoughts or my new state let me know. And please forgive me HEY YALL??‍ Thank you for having me. Please forgive me if I?m doing this all wrong I will learn ??Girl Scouts honor????‍??‍?


----------



## Much2lose

Ontario, Canada


----------



## Opiate/opioid420

Toronto Ontario , Canada


----------



## Ganjcat

England Leicester i think anyway sometimes i think im in asia because of all the immagrints god damn immagriints taking my jobs


----------



## Ricki151

East Tennessee in the US. I live in the foothills of the Great Smoky Mountains. No, I’m not a hillbilly, and yes, I wear shoes.


----------



## lyricaboi

Finland. Wouldn't really call it eastern europe and didn't see northern as available.

Then again, I forgot Finland doesn't even exist (funny conspiracy)


----------



## Iceman1216

The beach on Long Island New York


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Belgium, West-Coast

Is that eastern europe or western?


----------



## xkn1370

I'm in the south-east of Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Queencurrie2928

Kansas City Missouri is where I'm from just not where I live.


----------



## MadGnome

I was born in the United States, specifically in Northeast Ohio. I lived there until I was 14 years old less than a month from 15. After that we moved to Albuquerque, NM where I lived for less than a year before moving to Phoenix, AZ. I met my now wife in Arizona and when I was 19 we moved back to Northeast Ohio for about a year. We then had another job opportunity that required we move to Clarksville, TN. Well my wife and I started our own company there which is now doing very, very well. So we chose to move back to my hometown in Northeast Ohio, which is where we are now.


----------



## ammaretto

Ontario, Canada.


----------



## dopamimetic

Grown up not too far from this lake, in the little Western European country with the maybe highest living costs (proposed min wage for full time: 3695$ but many earn less. One room apartment: 900-1600$. Health insurance can cost >500$/mt, one box strawberries 6$ and a coffee 4-6$).






Around 25 years ago, Zürich had a tolerated open drug scene directly in city center. Then police raided everything, eventually substitution became available and safe injection rooms. Around 2000 you could openly buy marihuana, followed by police raids. Until 2013, everything not scheduled was legal - even things inspected by customs got delivered. Then they pushed the worst blanket ban far around (later Austria caught up), making everything psychoactive illegal with one penalty for everything be it an unknown RC, H or coke - small amounts cost 100$ plus an additional fee of around 900$ for - for. Because they can. Means 10 days of police jail if you can't pay. Bigger amounts mean probation or up to 3 years but depending on the attorney of state or judge you can make therapy (where I was the first to go there because of dissociatives, and they substituted me with methadone for K.)

Smoking weed is pseudo-decriminalized nowadays but unlike the Netherlands, no more coffee shops. Instead they criminalize things like kratom now.



Spoiler: The drug scene 'Platzspitz' / "Needle Park" behind central station









*25 years on: the end of Zurich’s open drugs scene*


----------



## Jabberwocky

dopamimetic said:


> Spoiler: The drug scene 'Platzspitz' / "Needle Park" behind central station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25 years on: the end of Zurich’s open drugs scene*



Wow. I’m a keen injecting drug user as everyone knows but even to me there is something so tragic, pathetic and ugly about that spoiler photo. Suddenly made me wonder what I’d appear like to people if they ever saw me in action. Totally weirded me out with a touch of self-loathing.


----------



## dopamimetic

Atelier3 said:


> Wow. I’m a keen injecting drug user as everyone knows but even to me there is something so tragic, pathetic and ugly about that spoiler photo. Suddenly made me wonder what I’d appear like to people if they ever saw me in action. Totally weirded me out with a touch of self-loathing.


Began to think about the same recently, after many years of what people probably call the often cited "glorification" of drug (ab)use and seeing smoking as the worst of my habits - even when I never inject(ed yet) and think my appearance shouldn't be too obvious but I'm not so sure anymore. Some people seem to just 'smell' it, of course opioids give me miosis, the obvious not-so-healthy lifestyle but I guess it's about character. When I see other people drugged, in a setting where others are sober or when I think of situations when I was with others who were heavily intoxicated while I wasn't ... and the same vice versa, ugh.
I feel you about the self-loathing. Had similar feelings in my teens about social anxiety and being "different", then found peace with that (well, drugs gave it to me but I ousted that fact). Now both comes back with full force and I really can't imagine dating, don't know whether it could come back or not.. same with future bosses, landlords, etc..  

On the other hand I continue seeing other fucked up people, alcoholics, or like scars from self-injuring behavior etc. who are in relationships, are confident about themselves so it's really a hit or miss with whom you meet.. feels bad for sure..


----------



## Jabberwocky

dopamimetic said:


> Began to think about the same recently, after many years of what people probably call the often cited "glorification" of drug (ab)use and seeing smoking as the worst of my habits - even when I never inject(ed yet) and think my appearance shouldn't be too obvious but I'm not so sure anymore. Some people seem to just 'smell' it, of course opioids give me miosis, the obvious not-so-healthy lifestyle but I guess it's about character. When I see other people drugged, in a setting where others are sober or when I think of situations when I was with others who were heavily intoxicated while I wasn't ... and the same vice versa, ugh.
> I feel you about the self-loathing. Had similar feelings in my teens about social anxiety and being "different", then found peace with that (well, drugs gave it to me but I ousted that fact). Now both comes back with full force and I really can't imagine dating, don't know whether it could come back or not.. same with future bosses, landlords, etc..
> 
> On the other hand I continue seeing other fucked up people, alcoholics, or like scars from self-injuring behavior etc. who are in relationships, are confident about themselves so it's really a hit or miss with whom you meet.. feels bad for sure..


I think that’s partly why I have such a phobia against downers in general and opiods in particular. No offence at all to anyone who is into them but that whole nodding off in public with the spike still in your arm freaks me out. It’s pathetic, tragic and terribly vulnerable all at the same time. It’s different with stims - I can shoot up in my car or in a public toilet and be on my merry way in under 5 minutes. I had a horrible experience trying heroin once in a public toilet where I OD (first time I tried it) and am still ashamed at how pathetic I must have looked being carted out of there unconscious. But then again at the peak of a cocaine addiction I would sit in a bus stop or even on someone’s front steps in the middle of the day to shoot up if no-one was around. That’s pretty shameful in retrospect too. I really shouldn’t judge anyone. Even though stims make me imagine I’m on top of things and no one can tell I’m fucked up I expect plenty of people look at me and think something is not quite right about this guy.


----------



## Las Veghost grower

Atelier3 said:


> I think that’s partly why I have such a phobia against downers in general and opiods in particular. No offence at all to anyone who is into them but that whole nodding off in public with the spike still in your arm freaks me out. It’s pathetic, tragic and terribly vulnerable all at the same time. It’s different with stims - I can shoot up in my car or in a public toilet and be on my merry way in under 5 minutes. I had a horrible experience trying heroin once in a public toilet where I OD (first time I tried it) and am still ashamed at how pathetic I must have looked being carted out of there unconscious. But then again at the peak of a cocaine addiction I would sit in a bus stop or even on someone’s front steps in the middle of the day to shoot up if no-one was around. That’s pretty shameful in retrospect too. I really shouldn’t judge anyone. Even though stims make me imagine I’m on top of things and no one can tell I’m fucked up I expect plenty of people look at me and think something is not quite right about this guy.


My dad always told me you can’t live in a straight world high Forever, people will notice and eventually shit will come crashing down...maybe not the case for everyone but prolly most


----------



## Phoenix1984

London, any Londeners around?


----------



## CFC

Phoenix1984 said:


> London, any Londeners around?



Sup!


----------



## CFC

Aeon Psyche said:


> Belgium, West-Coast
> 
> Is that eastern europe or western?



Pretty sure it's the USSR


----------



## Las Veghost grower




----------



## Subba

Land with ice and show,
Finland


----------



## 6am-64-14m

USA... the land of sheisters and murderers. lol


----------



## Oldskipper

dopamimetic said:


> Grown up not too far from this lake, in the little Western European country with the maybe highest living costs (proposed min wage for full time: 3695$ but many earn less. One room apartment: 900-1600$. Health insurance can cost >500$/mt, one box strawberries 6$ and a coffee 4-6$).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 25 years ago, Zürich had a tolerated open drug scene directly in city center. Then police raided everything, eventually substitution became available and safe injection rooms. Around 2000 you could openly buy marihuana, followed by police raids. Until 2013, everything not scheduled was legal - even things inspected by customs got delivered. Then they pushed the worst blanket ban far around (later Austria caught up), making everything psychoactive illegal with one penalty for everything be it an unknown RC, H or coke - small amounts cost 100$ plus an additional fee of around 900$ for - for. Because they can. Means 10 days of police jail if you can't pay. Bigger amounts mean probation or up to 3 years but depending on the attorney of state or judge you can make therapy (where I was the first to go there because of dissociatives, and they substituted me with methadone for K.)
> 
> Smoking weed is pseudo-decriminalized nowadays but unlike the Netherlands, no more coffee shops. Instead they criminalize things like kratom now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The drug scene 'Platzspitz' / "Needle Park" behind central station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25 years on: the end of Zurich’s open drugs scene*


I'm old enough to remember 'incence pillows' when visiting Switzerland. In fact they played a big factor in visiting   I'm also from a European country with an extremely high cost of living. Switzerland has many claims to fame, we're known for being the home of Guinness, leprechauns, U2 and dare I say it... McGregor, Conor McfknGregor. 
McGregor is every Irish stereotype rolled into one. Carefully crafted by his pr team it's pretty safe to assume, in fairness it's a good hustle he's got going. Anyways, I've just opened an account after many years of visiting the site. So on that note, hello one and all 
Skip.


----------



## Littana

Northern Europe missing : :/


----------



## ChickenIsNotAVegetable

Prison Island
 Australia


----------

